# DIY: Monitor Hood



## Dylan777 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been looking around for a decent monitor hood for my 27" monitor, nothing really catching my eyes. 

I decided to make one for myself. I spent around $26 at Office Depot for a set of three, 30"X40", foam poster. With little tape, tape measure, pen and a box cutter, I came up with this.... ;D






When compared it to Mr. surapon's DIY projects, my display hood is no where near creative as his. However, I now can PP my photos without worry much about the light changing in my office - day/night the light will always stay the same. For $26, my DIY monitor hood covers both of my laptop and 27" monitor. Best of all, it can be removed from the desk at anytime.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I decided to make one for myself. I spent around $26 at Office Depot for a set of three, 30"X40", foam poster. With little tape, tape measure, pen and a box cutter, I came up with this.... ;D



Looks exactly like the real thing I'm using in the pro print shop before sending off my images. And of course the ambient light has to be dimmed down so your calibrated monitor can remain at a low light level. Working like this certainly proves that calibrated editing is not meant to be fun :-\


----------

